# HELP Was period bad on buserelin??



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I'm due my period today and am really anxious   as have read that whilst taking buserelin which i am currently doing you can get a really extreme peeiod with loads of symptoms and as i can only take paracetamol as pain relief i'm really worried how i'll cope being at work. Can anyone share their experience with me, especially if it is a more positive one. 

Thanks in advance

Boo xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently in DR, first time ICSI so this is all new to me! My period was slightly heavier but nothing much more than that, it varies for everyone, but don't worry yourself! it was nearly a week late though, which is really common from speaking to others on here! So don't worry if it is late. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

I had two cycles and didn't find it any different to normal so I wouldn't worry  
x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

My flow was just the same my stomach was really bloated for about 2/3 days tho. I didn't take any paracetamol but wud have done I've not been tryin not to. X


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Hiya,

Out of 4 cycles my first was worse, I already had horrendous painful periods anyway!! Was away on holiday in Florida, so I think the control element wasn't there, meaning not in my own surroundings, like hot baths and the bath was size of a bucket!! And no where I could hide and feel sorry for myself! But, subsequent cycles not too bad at all. Tried hot baths hot water bottle wheat bags and just paracetamol. Have everything ready, then hopefully it will be a breeze. Good Luck and see it as the next step to your dream, I kept telling myself that and hopefully it would be my last one for nine months!! Cx


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Got mine at the mo, definitely heavier than usual (but mine are normally pathetic lol!) and the cramps have been a bit more uncomfortable - hot water bottle against my back really helped last night... Don't panic, like most of this whole scenario we find ourselves in, we have to get through the discomfort by reminding ourselves it'll hopefully all be worth it in the end...!! xx


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks ladies you have definately put my mind a rest a bit, i had just read such horror stories about it i panicked (bloody internet i'll never learn) anyway AF is still yet to turn up so looks like i'll be late like you say teammonkey

Xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Google is the devil  

I've had to stop myself now, as I think I'd have a breakdown the way I was going, always a horror story somewhere on everything. 

Not sure why, but the drugs do delay it for a lot of women, try not to worry about it, last week I turned into such a stress head worrying it meant something was wrong, convinced it wouldn't come and my cycle would be cancelled  than 5 days later there she was


----------



## bubbabooboo85 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just thought i'd pop by with an update for any future worryers like myself. AF finally showed up and although was ever so slightly heavier than normal was certainly no more painful   It was 4 days late but came in the end so onwards to the next step!


----------



## Caan (May 24, 2010)

Good news, onwards and upwards for the next stage!! Good Luck!! Caanx


----------

